# Mc Ilhenny co



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 27, 2018)

What's this?


----------



## TimG (Mar 27, 2018)

Tabasco sauce. Probably right around the turn of the century.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Mar 28, 2018)

Early Tobasco sauce. They're still in business today.


----------



## stc1993 (Apr 4, 2018)

That's the real McCoy Tabasco hot sauce.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 5, 2018)

Cool, er, hot find!


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Apr 12, 2018)

Can't find that type of bottle anywhere. Let's see another pic of one.


----------



## obxcomber (May 1, 2018)

Your bottle isn't in this report, but I found it helpful in dating my bottle. Maybe there will be some clues... http://bottleinfo.historicbottles.com/pdffiles/OrserBabson1990.pdf


----------

